# Looking for easy peach recipes



## DaveL (Jan 4, 2013)

OK so I'm hooked. I have a 6 Gallon kit batch of WE Sauv Blanc about to rack to Carboid and a 2 gallon artful winemaker kit in progress. 
I want to make a simple peach wine recipe using my 7 gallon primary bucket while the carboid is in use. Unless I break down and buy another cazrboid.
Any suggestions? Probably canned peaches since its January.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Jan 5, 2013)

You will probably want another carboy, though you could also temporarily supplement your primary buckets with food grade buckets from Home Depot that have a set spot on the lid to fit an airlock. 

Having said that, peach is not as easy as you may think. Be prepared for the worst smell ever. I liken it to the garbage can right outside the spinning spaceship at the county fair. You will be tormented for at least a week with thoughts of dumping it. 

Having said that........peach makes a nice wine, but you still may consider a flavor pac in the end because it ends up not very peachy. I have used fresh peaches to make a peach muscadine wine, and the Goya 100% peach juice, which I used to make a peach Skeeter Pee. 

However you end up, have fun and be prepared to want to start another batch of something else once this one is in secondary. You just keep telling yourself......just one more batch!


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Jan 5, 2013)

This was a holiday favorite:

Peach Skeeter Pee

Use the Skeeter Pee recipe found at skeeterpee.com, but only use the two bottles of lemon in the beginning. Do not add the third bottle half way through. Then add three 34 ounce Goya Peach Nectar bottles which are made up of peach pulp and sugar. You want a final SG around 1.06, keeping the alcohol low, otherwise you will not taste peach. Follow the rest of the recipe. I liked the flavor, but still supplemented the entire batch with a one ounce shot of 99 proof peach liqueur, used to make a fuzzy navel. I had a .12 increase in abv %. This turned out really nice. The girls liked this one, and all the guys liked the blueberry I made in a very similar way. 

Fast drinker! You can drink this one immediately.


----------



## Duster (Jan 5, 2013)

here is one my wife likes 

View attachment Melissas peach.pdf


----------



## DaveL (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow thanks Duster. I just posted a request to another link where you referenced your peach wine lol. 
Thanks

Just to be sure, t = tablespoon?


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 5, 2013)

Looking at the recipe, if I were to make it I would sub the white grape juice for the white grape AND peach juice. It would give more peach flavor.

I used the white grape and peach to flavor skeeter pee and it was very well liked with a great peach flavor.


----------



## DaveL (Jan 5, 2013)

I just discoverd this site last week. What a great educationa/ social site. This si a tremendous resource. Thanks for the help


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 5, 2013)

cohenhouse77 said:


> You will probably want another carboy, though you could also temporarily supplement your primary buckets with food grade buckets from Home Depot that have a set spot on the lid to fit an airlock.
> 
> Having said that, peach is not as easy as you may think. Be prepared for the worst smell ever. I liken it to the garbage can right outside the spinning spaceship at the county fair. You will be tormented for at least a week with thoughts of dumping it.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with this. I have not made peach yet but from what others have said the smell while in primary is something. 

I just saw a recipe the other day where mango and peach extract was added before bottling. When I find it I will post it.

RR


----------



## DaveL (Jan 5, 2013)

I know I am a newbie but why does adding flavoring at the end feel like it would be cheating?


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't feel like it is cheating. I use extracts and not artificial flavors. Some fruits can be light tasting in fruit flavor, especially if one is short on the pounds for fresh fruit. 

I make fresh fruit wines for the fruitiness. I use the extracts if I did not buy or could not get enough or the said fruit was too expensive to buy more fruit for a flavor pack.


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 5, 2013)

I am fpack my peach wine next week if it has cleared. I don't know yet as I am not there. Actually, I am only going to flavor one gallon of it. 


With 750 ml of peach brandy!


----------



## Duster (Jan 5, 2013)

DaveL said:


> Wow thanks Duster. I just posted a request to another link where you referenced your peach wine lol.
> Thanks
> 
> Just to be sure, t = tablespoon?



no prob,
t=teaspoon
T=tabelspoon


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 5, 2013)

*Found The Recipe*

Just read this one the other day. Hope this helps:

*Peach Mango Wine recipe "Heidi's Uberraschung"*

To the 7 gallon primary fermenter, I added the following:
192 oz of peaches in peach juice (two 96 oz cans): fruit placed in fine mesh bag; juice added to primary
11 lbs of white table sugar
3 tsp acid blend
4 tsp yeast nutrient
3 tsp pectic enzyme
1 tsp wine tanin
6 liquid tsp of Solution of Bisulfite (5 tsp sodium or potassium bisulphite in 1 cup water) or 6 crushed Campden tablets
SG=1.090 @ 80F
Let ingredients sit undisturbed for 24 hours..

Nov 18, 2011: Sprinkled packet of Bourgovin RC-212 (Austrian) yeast on top.
Nov 19, 2011: SG=1.075 @ 80F Active fermentation noted
Nov 22, 2011: SG=1.040 @ 78F Racked to secondary 5 gallon carboy
Dec 1, 2011: SG=1.010 @ 78F Treated with Sparkolloid (1 tbsp boiled in 1 cup water)
Dec 16, 2011: Clearing nicely. Racked off sediment. Tasted: slightly sweet but lacking desired depth of fruit flavors. *Added 1 oz natural peach flavor and one ounce natural mango extract.*
Feb 7, 2012: Racked off fine sediment.
March 3, 2012: Added 2 tsp potassium sorbate
March 4, 2012: Bottled 25 @ 750ml. Tasted. Very earthy fruit flavor.

RR


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 5, 2013)

This recipe seems to be missing something. Where is the Mango, is there water missing? 192 oz is not any where near enough for a 7 gallon primary


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 5, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> This recipe seems to be missing something. Where is the Mango, is there water missing? 192 oz is not any where near enough for a 7 gallon primary



I just copied and pasted. I am sure she meant water to 6 gal. And she added extract before bottling..... Sorry for the confusion.

RR


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you. I am still fairly new but *my opinion* is it might be too light on fruit. I do think I am going to try canned peaches because summer is too far away but maybe only use a couple of gallons of water for a smaller amount of finished wine.


----------



## SBWs (Jan 5, 2013)

*Quick and Easy*

*Sweet Niagara Peach (3 gal)*

In Primary add 1 tsp Bentonite to 1 inch of hot tap water and swirl until dissolved. Then add:
3 29oz cans Yellow Cling Peach slices in heavy syrup
6 64oz Great Value 100% White Grape Peach Juice
3 tsp Fermax Nutrient
1 1/2 tsp Yeast Energizer
3 tsp Petic Enzyme
1/8 tsp k-meta

* Adjust S.G. to 1.080 with sugar if needed.

After 24 hours add Lalvin K1-v1116 yeast

Rack to Secondary at S.G. of 1.020

After dry add k-meta & sorbate to stabilize then degas and age 90 days

Sweeten to taste. I added 1/8 tsp k-meta, 2 tsp Glycerin, 2 cups sugar, 2 cans frozen White grape concentrate, and 1 tsp citric acid. But then I love my peach wine very sweet just like I like my peaches.

Let clear another month and filter and bottle. Can drink soon after.


----------



## jdrum (Jan 5, 2013)

i know they say only use 100% juices but i used peach medley coctail last yr' instead of water and came out whith a very respectable tasting wine. that evey one loved. i did have 10 lbs of frozen peaches for a starter and made a 5 gal batch.

jim


----------



## DaveL (Jan 7, 2013)

Duster said:


> here is one my wife likes



OK now that I have read and reread your recipe I can't wait to try it. 
I noticed you racked it on the day after Primary fermintaion started. What was the point of this?


----------



## VitruvianMan (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey I was gonna start a batch of this tomorrow but I normally let yeast dissolve in hot water then mix it in and I see you said you sprinkled in on top? The temp generally is around 7-75 where it will be sitting, should I still sprinkle it on top or dissolve it then mix in like normal?


----------



## ejr (Jan 17, 2013)

*sparkling white grape peach wine recipe*

see how this turns out ,i make this and drink it while my other wine is ageing, I got this from mr nice guy on homebrewtalk .com




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I never post any brew recipes but this is my favorite out of the many gallons of wine I have made and recipes I have come up with. This wine is dry but doesn't seem dry because the smell and body are so nice. I would compare this to a champagne, the peach flavor is light yet comes through very well because of the wonderful boquet. 

I love Apfelwein and always have 5 gallons on tap but now it is going slow. The peach wine is just as dry but has no sourness like an Apfelwein. Plus this really doesn't have to age, it tastes great young.

Don't drink a few pint glasses of this, it is probably well over 10%! 

White Grape Peach 5 gallons
5 gallons of White Grape Peach Juice (I prefer wal-mart brand)
3 cans White Grape Peach juice frozen concentrate (thawed)
2 cans Niagare White Grape frozen concentrate (thawed)
D47 yeast 

Easy directions: Mix the above, put in carboy, wait 2 months or until clear which usually takes 4-5 weeks, bottle, enjoy!

Optional: Pectic Enzyme, Yeast Nutrient 

Starting Gravity: really high 
Finishing Gravity: Low 


All of this goes in a 5 gal carboy, make sure to shake everything well to oxygenate and mix the concentrate in. Then add the pectic enzyme per diretions and let it work if you have some, this just helps it clear but you probably don't need it. Then I pitch the yeast. I usually make a starter. After a day or two I add some nutrient which you also really don't need. I use foil for an airlock for a week then switch to a real one. This helps the wine take up O2 during the respiration phase, once again, not necessary.

Now just wait a month or so until it clears and if you can stand it age it for a couple of months. No need to rack!

Carb it up with 5-6 oz of corn sugar or keg it, it will go fast!

__________________
Here is what I have recently brewed...

Sparkling Niagara Wine, Raspberry Cyser, 6 row and Hallertau SmaSh Lager (All grain beer #1!), Brown Ale, Cascade, Amarillo, and Willamette IPA, Belgian Dark Strong Ale, High OG Oaked Bastard knockoff...

Loads of stuff aging; wine, cider, mead, beer... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by Mr. Nice Guy; 10-03-2009 at 05:22 PM. 











dlight Likes This 








Like 
ally like you can drink it young,sparkling peach white wine,


----------

